# Thank you MrExcel.com!



## Andrew Fergus (Mar 15, 2006)

I know this subject has been raised plenty of times but I just wanted to say a huge THANK YOU to MrExcel.com.  Why?

I decided some time ago I wanted a career change into IT (particularly software development etc.) and in my own time I have focused on learning new skills with Access and taught myself VBA, VB and Python.  These aren't the newest technologies I know but once you have worked with languages such as COBOL, these sorts of languages / applications are easy to learn and the concepts are transferrable to any language.  However, without any formal qualifications in these areas, I needed some credibility in order to be taken seriously.  Hence my involvement in MrExcel.com and my focus within the Access forum (and in any case I can't keep up with Excel gurus and I don't understand most of the Excel questions!).

I used my contributions on this site as a reference and today it paid off with a new contract.  So thank you MrExcel!  I may not be posting so much in future due to work commitments but I won't be far away.....

Andrew


P.S. This is still my favourite forum!


----------



## PaddyD (Mar 15, 2006)

Cool  & kudos on innovative use of the forum in the reference


----------



## SydneyGeek (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Andrew, 

Congratulations! Hope the contract turns into something really good (I'm well into the third year of an 8-week contract at the moment)

See you around

Denis


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks guys.

After making 1,500+ posts in the Access forum, I figured that had to be worth something and I guess so did my client.  The employment consultants seem to love the concept of helping others on an international forum - so I recommend others should also use this as a reference site too!  A word of caution : make sure you have your photo as your avatar to provide some proof that it is you (yet another reason to join Erik's DRAFT).

Here's hoping my 3 month contract extends like your Denis - although I'm not so sure about the 3 years part.....I will have to wait and see.

Andrew


----------

